# Spain - first trip - advice please!



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Have just booked ferry to Bilbao (AT ferries, see post yesterday £220 return!). Probably bit late to ask, but has anyone any experience of AT?
Anyway have 2 weeks to organise first trip abroad with our camper for 2+wks. Going to Spain to hopefully find the sun. Have read many previous posts but wld appreciate advice please, particularly
What map/s (no sat nav)
What Site guide/s
Recommended sites/which to avoid (like walking, long sandy beaches, anywhere near water, don't have facilities to wildcamp long, so need min shower/elecs/water)
Must haves/must not do!
Anything else you can think of that we might not!!

Presume end Aug/Sept won't have to book sites in advance - would like to roam at will - apart from perhaps arrival at Bilbao c5pm.

All advice wld be much appreciated!
S&L


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, We'd recomend Alan rogers campsite guides they've never let us down, that'll give you all the info you need except about the surrounding area. We bought a map on the ferry (being well organised), but can't help much more as Bilbao's about 500miles from the area we go. Sorry 'bout that. Bon voyage.....nige


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Good maps*

Hi

I can suggest a truckers map - many contain low bridge detalils, info on gradients etc and are available at most service areas. Generally speaking, cheaper to buy overseas.

Rapide561


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks info so far any more before we go welcome.
S&L


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hello there.
For camping sites Spain can reccomend :
www.vayacamping.net
for aires and wild camping spots :

www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com
www.viajarenautocaravana.com/aquiparamos

enjoy your holiday

saluti,
eddied


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, Eddied
Will have a look at those sites now. Think need to get a map first to see what areas look interesting. Borrow OS maps from library for UK - great way of finding best walking/rural/water areas - but mainland Spain is a big area and don't know it. Presumably furthest south is hottest? Summer deserted us here - chucking it down with rain, and trying to load van for weekend!
S&L


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Have a great time. You are right it is a big country.

stew


----------



## 99175 (May 12, 2006)

*touring espania*

Hi there,

Mojacar (costa de Almeria) is a very popular destination for motorhomers. We are heading that wayourselves(via France) during early sept'06. Many clubs rally in this region dec/jan time

Lovely place......sadly got a house their too.

have a great time


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, Stew. Just beginning to realise how much we've got to organise before the off. Exciting though! Rather like first trip in first mh!!

Has anyone been down to the Costa de la Luz area??

S&L


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Kryten123, you were obviously posting same time as me! Know Almeria a bit from long time ago - used to be better than average climate and lots of Brits living there. Don't know what it's like now, though. Will search web see what it comes up with.
Thanks for info
S&L


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*First Trip to Spain*

Hi Stelles

Travelled to the Costa de la Luz by car/hotel about 4 years ago. Travelled down from Seville through Jerez (hic) and Don Quixote country. Stayed in the old part of San Lucar across the river from the Duanas? If I had wanted to visit the national park (which I did), it meant driving nearly all the way back to Seville to the first bridge. The park tho is fantastic, guided tours only I believe and is home to the last European Lynx.

The beaches are fantastic on the Atlantic coast and although there was a wind blowing, it was still hot in early June.

The hotel is a parador, converted from an old slave trader's house. It looks like a mini white house from the outside. Stepped through the front door and it was almost pitch black and silent. As my eyes became used to the dimness I was bit startled to see full size figures carved out of wood and painted of slaves dressed in all their finery, brocade waistcoats, tunics and those loo brush thingies on their shoulders.

The price was good, the local brandy - excellent, what I can remember of it and the hospitality very good. Not many locals speak English or French/German for that matter.

I will definately be going there next year in the RV.

Beat wishes on your travels

Ian


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ian
sorry only just seen your post (not been alerted by email - AOL problem again I suspect).
Costa de la Luz sounds great - long sandy beaches for walking along are our thing, and the National park is a draw too. Still dithering whether to go there or across to Costa Brava/Dorada.... The weather may be the deciding factor as we want lots of sun and only have two and a bit weeks. Can tell already time is going to fly............... 
S&L


----------

